# My dyno results :)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'm very pleased with the way things turned out. I went down to Chef's shop for a few runs. We did 2 on the Stock ECU and 2 on the JWT ECU. My mods are:

Place Racing Cold Air Intake (with K&N)
Hotshot Generation 5 Header
Custom 2.5" Header Downpipe
Stromung 2.5" Exhaust
Removed Catalytic Converter (2.5" Magnaflow Resonator Substituted)
Jim Wolf Tech ECU w/ S5, P.O.P, 8000RPM programs
Jim Wolf Tech S5 Cams
Jim Wolf Valve Springs and Retainers
Greddy Rocker Arm Stoppers
Outlaw Engineering Thermo-block Spacers
96 Intake Manifold (no EGR either)
Unorthodox Racing 2 Piece (Crank and Water Pump) Pulleys

And the results:
_Stock ECU:_
run 1: 160.4hp @ 7191 RPM (~129ft-lbs max tq)
run 2: 158.9hp @ 7015 RPM (~127ft-lbs max tq)
_JWT ECU:_
run 1: 164.2hp @ 7308 RPM (~131ft-lbs max tq)
run 2: 163.4hp @ 7296 RPM (~132ft-lbs max tq)

best run:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good work justin


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

DAMN thats like a solid 190 at the crank :idhitit:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

good lookin numbers...is the dynomite an actual dyno or is it a variation of a dynojet or mustang dyno, etc?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe it's the name, it's an above-ground dyno. Not a mustang dyno, though.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So you went from 

Stock ECU:
run 1: 160.4hp @ 7191 RPM (~129ft-lbs max tq)

to

JWT ECU:
run 1: 164.2hp @ 7308 RPM (~131ft-lbs max tq)

For like $400/500?

Thats 3.8hp and 2 lbs of tq. Your overall numbers might be good, but that little power for so much money? (how much did your ecu reflash cost?)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the ECU program was $475, but you're missing the point of an ECU program. 90% of the time, an ECU is only going to yield a few ponies, however, I could have just dropped .5 seconds from my 1/4mi time. 

Last time I ran (with the cams), I ran a 15.2 at best, averaged 15.4 that night. That's with 160hp. Why such shitty numbers? Well, other than my car being heavy as hell, shifting at 7100 KILLED me. As you can see, I'm making my maximum horsepower at 7300RPM and the bulk of my power is from 5800-8100RPM. Shifting at 7100 has 2 ill effects: 1. I an not EVER seeing my engine's potential, 2. When I shift, it drops me down below my usable powerband.

also, better fuel mapping, smoother idle, and a few more extras, I've got no problem with the money I spent.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Butt Hurt said:


> So you went from
> 
> Stock ECU:
> run 1: 160.4hp @ 7191 RPM (~129ft-lbs max tq)
> ...




Depends on how much area you cover under the curve before and after the change of the ECU. That'll tell you whether it was worth it or not. The ECU change may seem like it gives minimal gains, but trust me, the difference is there. Your butt dyno may not notice it.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

^Thats true. I was just basing those numbers off of an SAFC for the qr25, people have gotten upwards of 10hp. But yeah, better fuel maps and such are defenitely worth the price. Heck, the spec v community is still waiting for an ECU.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You also have to take into account he threw the ECU in and dyno'd it on the spot... no time for the computer to really adjust.. It will show even better numbers after running for a few days.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

myoung said:


> You also have to take into account he threw the ECU in and dyno'd it on the spot... no time for the computer to really adjust.. It will show even better numbers after running for a few days.


no, I gave both ECUs a chance to break in. I ran the JWT ECU for about a week and a half, then I switched back to stock, did a test run and dynoed the stocker, then I put the JWT back in, did another test run and dynoed.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> no, I gave both ECUs a chance to break in. I ran the JWT ECU for about a week and a half, then I switched back to stock, did a test run and dynoed the stocker, then I put the JWT back in, did another test run and dynoed.


Looks like all your work is paying off, congratulations! Quick question, doesn't the ECU loose it's memory if it's unplugged. I think that is what Mike was getting at.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's possible, but I really am not sure.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice numbers, I love your car


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

how well does the motor hold at 8k rpm, sounds kinda like rsx territory. 

also, what does it sound like, a video would be nice :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

himbo said:


> how well does the motor hold at 8k rpm, sounds kinda like rsx territory.
> 
> also, what does it sound like, a video would be nice :thumbup:


If I didn't forget my memory stick, I would have taken a vid. The car sees 8000 almost on a daily basis, but I'll polly tone it down sooner or later, I'm just having fun with my new toy, lol. It sounds insane, BTW.

If I only had the money, I would do another dyno at the meet this sunday.

If anyone wants to see a vid of my car hitting 8k on the dyno, please paypal $40 to [email protected]


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......torque just kinda peters off at around 6500 eh?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> no, I gave both ECUs a chance to break in. I ran the JWT ECU for about a week and a half, then I switched back to stock, did a test run and dynoed the stocker, then I put the JWT back in, did another test run and dynoed.



Still, with no power, it won't "remember" anything but it's original programming.

Or I could be wrong.


----------

